Ask HN: What charities do you donate to? - null_ptr
======
pg
Yours! ([http://ycombinator.com/np.html](http://ycombinator.com/np.html))

------
ajslater
I'd love to donate to an organization who's charter was ending the drug war,
but I'm not sure I know of one specifically like that. I suppose NORML might
be an obvious choice, but I don't feel like picking a specific drug for
promotion is where my heart is. I don't really know much about organizations
in this field. Anyone?

------
ajslater
The American Civil Liberties Union
[https://www.aclu.org/](https://www.aclu.org/)

------
ajslater
The Electronic Frontier Foundation
[https://www.eff.org/](https://www.eff.org/)

------
cjbprime
90% to whatever GiveWell -- [http://givewell.org](http://givewell.org) \--
currently thinks is best (GiveDirectly, Against Malaria Foundation), 10% to
charities I have a soft spot for that I suspect are less efficient (e.g. EFF,
Wikimedia, public radio).

------
loumf
Almost all of my donations goes to local non-profits that my wife or I are on
the board of or where I intimately know the organization's board, staff, and
mission. I also usually support money raising efforts of friends for small
amounts (like a walkathon).

The vast majority of the money is going to organizations that provide services
to low-income people.

If you are looking for non-profit ideas that help the kind of giving I do,
check out Razoo. Another thing those organizations could use is a way to lower
operational costs, potentially by pooling with others.

------
skidoo
I appreciate what the folks at the Comic Book Legal Defense Fund do.

~~~
ajslater
me too: [http://cbldf.org/](http://cbldf.org/)

------
jacob_smith
kiva.org -- small loans (usually around $1,000 total, crowd-sourced in $25
increments) made to people for new business ventures, farm improvements, etc.
Definitely worth a look!

~~~
dmgrow
Also a big fan of Kiva. Been involved with it for years.

------
helloanand
I go a local orphanage
([http://www.stcatherineshome.org/](http://www.stcatherineshome.org/)) to
donate clothes, toys and sometimes even food. Recently, did a one time online
donation at [http://www.hopemonkey.org](http://www.hopemonkey.org) (I'm not
affiliated with either of them)

------
ajslater
Planned Parenthood
[http://www.plannedparenthood.org/](http://www.plannedparenthood.org/)

------
retrogradeorbit
Amnesty International [http://www.amnesty.org/](http://www.amnesty.org/)

------
ajslater
The Nature Conservancy [http://www.nature.org/](http://www.nature.org/)

------
robert_foss
nlnet.nl -- NLnet supports a number of software projects, events, educational
activities that strive for an open information society.

Current projects:
[http://nlnet.nl/project/current.html](http://nlnet.nl/project/current.html)

------
stevekemp
There are too many good causes, so I decided to follow my mothers approach:
Pick two/three and give them all the donations that I can make. From that
point on I ignore every other charity in the world.

The only charity I support that I suspect anybody will have heard of would be
the RNLI (Royal National Lifeboat Institution; the folks that go out and
rescue people at sea
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_National_Lifeboat_Institu...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_National_Lifeboat_Institution)
)

Usually I donate once a year to my chosen three charities, bot sometimes there
will be a small bonus at random times.

------
ernestipark
World Vision ([http://www.worldvision.org/](http://www.worldvision.org/))

------
maxharris
The Ayn Rand Institute [http://www.aynrand.org/](http://www.aynrand.org/)

------
rtcoms
Milaap Social Venture [http://milaap.org](http://milaap.org)

It's basically Kiva for india.

------
nicwolff
Tabby's Place [http://www.tabbysplace.org](http://www.tabbysplace.org)

------
ajslater
Human Rights Campaign [http://www.hrc.org/](http://www.hrc.org/)

------
bjourne
Amnesty and Naturskyddsföreningen

